# mrigney's 2019 Lawn Journal



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's a link to last year's journal. Looking forward to seeing if I can step things up a little more this year.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1981

I'll give a quick rundown of the state of the three discrete areas of my yard. Put down Prodiamine on the whole thing in mid-March (was just too much rain here before that to find a good time).

Front (~3k square feet, emerald zoysia, original to the house, I believe, which was built in the 60s):

Scalped about a week and a half ago. Got some greening in the front. Traditionally, my emerald has been extremely slow growing (I'm assuming from the shade of two large oak trees), whih has made it pretty easy to maintain. It also makes it pretty slow to repair spots. Luckily, my kids play mostly in the back. Here's the current state of thins.


You'll notice from that picture that there's one big change to the front this year. I had a large oak tree taken down, which has left a huge pile of mulch. Need to decide what to do with that.

Back (~4k Celebration. I resodded this Memorial Day of 2017; see last year's journals from pictures before the resod):
Scalped this a couple of weeks ago on the lowest notch on the McLane. Have mowed it a couple of times since then. but still not much growth. Weed pressure is a little lower than last year, but still getting some, especially around the edges of the yard where the bermuda abuts my flower/garden beds (this is another post I need to make). Starting to get some noticeable greening this week. We'll see if it continues.



Side (the bane of my existence; 5k clover and weeds): 
Hopefully I have time this summer to do something like this. It has always been weeds since I moved into this house 5 years ago. Each year it gets worse. Since I started spraying pre-e, the variety of weeds have taken over, but the clover has taken over. I cut it for the first time this week (way overdue:-/). It looked terrible and I"m pretty much fed up with this yard. The "front half" of the side is partially shaded; the back half of the side is full-sun. My initial idea is to kill everything sometime thsi summer and plug with Celebration and let it start to take over. Here's a picture from when I was cutting the side. Out of control.


Looking forward to sharing this summer!


----------

